# We Are Truly Doomed! #226



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we open the mailbag again. Plus, The Swamp has officially won. We'll explain how. We also explain "The Great Reset". Anytime governments use the word GREAT you know you're in trouble. And all you ever want to know but wish you didn't about hedge funds (Gamestop).

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-29T22_14_26-08_00


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"Trust me, it's going to be great" was always a phrase that drained the blood from my body.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ultra liberal madness on steroids.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ultra liberal madness on steroids.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, which ones of you lilly-livered sap suckers hasn't listened yet!?!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

China will be paid, one way or the other, probably by America handing over the use of land, with its resources.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> China will be paid, one way or the other, probably by America handing over the use of land, with its resources.


Don't forget our intelligence reports and military strategies.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Don't forget our intelligence reports and military strategies.


And blueprints to fighters, subs, carriers, etc...(well, more than they already have...)

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Haven't been on here in some time so listening to this was my first thing I did when
I got on!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Haven't been on here in some time so listening to this was my first thing I did when
> I got on!


Hey SDF880!

Glad you're back, everything OK?

Slip


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey SDF880!
> 
> Glad you're back, everything OK?
> 
> Slip


Yeah, is your dragon draggin'.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone has suggestions on topics that ripe for sarcasm and humor, speak up. Seems we are getting dark and gloomy.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey SDF880!
> 
> Glad you're back, everything OK?
> 
> Slip


Hey Slippy

Thanks, ya all is ok enough! Had a few health issues and temp duty at work and few other this and thats kinda thru me off the rails.
Good to be be back on!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Somewhat but still going!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Hey Slippy
> 
> Thanks, ya all is ok enough! Had a few health issues and temp duty at work and few other this and thats kinda thru me off the rails.
> Good to be be back on!


Glad you are back and hope you are better. As far as the this and thats, man, I understand.


----------

